# RED ALERT! MELTDOWN CONFIRMED At Fukushima Nuclear Reactor



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP51XsAOg_A"]RED ALERT - OWN CONFIRMED At Fukushima Nuclear Reactor[/ame]

STRATFOR Global Intelligence



> *Red Alert: Nuclear Meltdown at Quake-Damaged Japanese Plant*
> 
> March 12, 2011 | 0827 GMT
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTS_vu519tI"]March 12, 2011 - Current assessment of Geologic Activity - CONFIRMED MELTDOWN 11am CST[/ame]

Dutchsinse made this report at 11 AM this morning saying the same thing. This story right here has the potential to affect the entire world and the earth change events are just getting started. 

Before/After Pics

RadiationNetwork.com

USGS.Earthquake.gov

Real-time Magnetosphere Monitoring

Live Internet Seismic Servers

Nuclear Fallout Map

Seismic Monitor Link

Solar Dynamics Observatory

NASA.SpaceWeather.com

NASA.ISWA
​Terral


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Got a credible news source for this?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh and, where's your thread on how Bush Sr, Bush Jr, Cheney and Halliburton detonated that massive super-secret protonuclear bomb under the ocean bed, to cause this earthquake so poppa Bush could finish his WW2 work eradicating the Japanese? You're slipping, you must be getting old.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Got a credible news source for this?


US experts fear 'Chernobyl-like' crisis for Japan - Channel NewsAsia

NHK WORLD English


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Got a credible news source for this?
> ...


We're... A long way from a meltdown.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, Terral. You just relieved my mind...if you think there will be a meltdown it is 99.9% sure that it won't happen.


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Mid:



Midnight Marauder said:


> Oh and, where's your thread on how Bush Sr, Bush Jr, Cheney and Halliburton detonated that massive super-secret protonuclear bomb in the ocean, to cause this earthquake so poppa Bush could finish his WW2 work eradicating the Japanese? You're slipping, you must be getting old.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]Holy cows! This all you got?[/ame] 

Here you go hotshot (What Happened on 9/11) start debunking. Diver and his idiots have the troll department covered, but this place can always use another loudmouth shill that cannot make a conspiracy case to save his sorry soul. Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld and all their hooligans are murderers of innocent Americans and thieves of trillions from innocent Americans and liars to millions of Americans and the world and you are one of their little stooges. 

Take a number and get in line and welcome to the party. Your kind do not usually hang around long. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Mid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

  

You're such a fun kickball! Really.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2011)

Uh, I don't think people understand the "Japanese Crisis Mentality". The Japanese are trained to say "everythings just fine" and "no problem" from the time of their birth until the day they die. For everything. *All the time.* Don't make waves, gotta' have "Wa" (peace).

The Japanese are gonna' say every things' just fine right up until the power plant melts down and the management runs for the hills or starts committing "Hari Kari".

In fact, while they just released the latest "we have everything under control" propaganda message, *they evacuated a larger area around that one nuclear plant.* 

They aren't anywhere *near* being out of danger.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> this place can always use another loudmouth shill that cannot *make a conspiracy case* to save his sorry soul.


It takes a special kind of mental illness to "make" conspiracy theories. But it is good to see you so freely admit they are manufactured out of thin air!

See? You're getting old and SLIPPING!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> They aren't anywhere *near* being out of danger.


No one's asserted such.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2011)

From my link:


> WASHINGTON - US  nuclear experts warned Saturday that pumping sea water to cool a  quake-hit Japanese nuclear reactor was an *"act of desperation" that may  foreshadow a Chernobyl-like disaster.*
> 
> "The situation  has become desperate enough that they apparently don't have the  capability to deliver fresh water or plain water to cool the reactor and
> stabilize it, and now, in an act of desperation, are having to  resort to diverting and using sea water," said Robert Alvarez, who works  on nuclear disarmament at the Institute for Policy Studies.
> ...


I don't think Terral is overreacting at all.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> From my link:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - US  nuclear experts warned Saturday that pumping sea water to cool a  quake-hit Japanese nuclear reactor was an *"act of desperation" that may  foreshadow a Chernobyl-like disaster.*
> ...


The headline on the thread IS overreacting. At least he demonstrated the Pavlovian habit of starting the thread in the conspiracy forum. It took a long time for him to learn that.

The issue is, he WANTS it to melt down. Therefore he is reporting prematurely, that it has. He is essentially, a liar.

But we all, already knew that. Nothing new there.


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm subscribing to this thread, just because I want to see if Terral is going to somehow tie this into the light-bending Brown Dwarf that's sitting in a gravity well behind Mars.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread, just because I want to see if Terral is going to somehow tie this into the light-bending Brown Dwarf that's sitting in a gravity well behind Mars.



Buy *SILVER.*


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

This is "the Terral effect."  It's like the Boy who Cried Wolf.  BECAUSE Terral is saying something, it becomes presumptively erroneous.

Sadly, in this case, like the proverbial broken clock, even Terral might be right.

There actually IS evidence suggesting that there has been a nuclear meltdown of some unknown dimension at the facility.

The apparent atmospheric release of caesium is a very bad sign implying that there is a very real chance that a meltdown has occurred.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2011)

From Kyodo News Service:
Another reactor at Fukushima nuke plant loses cooling functions | Kyodo News


> Tokyo Electric Power Co. said Sunday *another reactor* of its quake-hit  Fukushima nuclear power plants had lost its cooling functions, while at  least *15 people at a nearby hospital were found to have been exposed to  radioactivity.* The utility supplier notified the government early Sunday morning  that the No. 3 reactor at the No. 1 Fukushima plant had lost the ability  to cool the reactor core. The reactor is now in the process of  releasing radioactive steam, according to top government spokesman Yukio  Edano.
> *It was the sixth reactor overall at the Fukushima No. 1 and No. 2 plants  to undergo cooling failure* since the massive earthquake and ensuing  tsunami struck Japan on Friday.


From bad to worse.


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> This is "the Terral effect."  It's like the Boy who Cried Wolf.  BECAUSE Terral is saying something, it becomes presumptively erroneous.
> 
> Sadly, in this case, like the proverbial broken clock, even Terral might be right.
> 
> ...



First of all, all of my Opening Posts include evidentiary support for my hypothesis, claims and conclusions. My OP's generally have more links to third-party information than all of my critics combined. I present the evidence and allow everyone to draw his own conclusions one way or the other. This event started from the earth change earthquake event caused by *Nibiru* (25 Symptoms). 

The *March 15, 2011 first conjunction/alignment* (Timeline Topic) is still coming 'and' the *super moon reaches perigee* *on March 19, 2011* (story). You guys might need to find a *Nibiru Safe Zone* (topic). We could be looking at a completely different world by the end of March. Then we still have Nibiru reaching perigee on September 11, 2011 for the pole shift starting September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction. Then we have the pole shift reversal around November 22, 2011 at the third conjunction, which means this roller coaster ride has just started.  

Now many of you can understand why I headed for the hills March 1, 2011. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> This event started from the earth change earthquake event caused by *Nibiru* (25 Symptoms).


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terral, would you please, for once, be a decent human being and just shut the fuck up?

This is not a soap-box event for your moronic, irrational and totally baseless theories.  Linking to bullshit from YouTube is NOT support.

There is still no warp-speed traveling brown dwarf star and planetary system approaching us, you shit head.  And even if one were closing in, it is nowhere near close enough to be seen or its gravitational effects felt in ANY way.

You are fucking reveling in this tragedy and the tragedy is growing worse by the hour.  Yet you gloat.

Fuck yourself.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 12, 2011)

Liability said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lia:
> ...


I have to agree with you here.

And my post above was wishful thinking.

Six reactors failing is very serious.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 12, 2011)

This isn't a joke.........From what i've been hearing, the meltdown has happened.

It's not good......It's not something to be laughed at or joked about.


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Word that a sixth reactor's cooling system has failed is indeed serious news.   This implications of this still evolving story may turn out to be as far reaching as the terrorist events of 9/11/2001.


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2011)

CRAP!

Terral was right!


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Greetings to All:



> *Damage from mega quake increasing, death toll feared to top 1,700*
> 
> TOKYO, March 12, Kyodo
> 
> ...


Terral


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2011)

What are the actual implications if the Japanese reactor(s) undergo a meltdown ala Chernobyl?  Well, here's a bit of the problem:



> * * * *
> 
> So how is it, despite that sophistication, awareness, and preparedness, that the Fukshima Dai-ichi has nonetheless exceeded worst-case thinking? Here, the story is reminiscent of Three Mile Island and Chernob and the message seems to be the same: Worst-case scenario builders consistently underestimate the statistical probability of separate bad things happening simultaneously, as the result of the same underlying causes. As the TMI accident evolved, the nation was mesmerized by the buildup of hydrogen gas in the reactor vessel (a prospect no member of the general public had ever heard of before), and the danger of its exploding. Subsequent post mortems found, in addition, that a substantial fraction of the reactor core melted during the accident. *Had it melted through the bottom of the vessel, vast amount of radioactivity would have found its way into the Susquehanna River and Chesapeake Bay, poisoning their waters permanently, for all practical purposes.*
> 
> ...


  -- Japan Nuclear Accident: Worse than Worst, Again - IEEE Spectrum {My emphasis added.}


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> Terral, would you please, for once, be a decent human being and just shut the fuck up?















Just for you, [click here]

Terral ;0) Lia


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2011)

Liability said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lia:
> ...



I always wonder about the mods when someone does something like this.  I mean, are there 2 sides to this--can anybody support that sort of action?  I mean, if you call someone's husband ugly, you get a note from the mods telling you to clean it up.  If you try to grandstand on a human tragedy or accuse people of whom you've never met of killing 3,000 people, the mods are silent.

I know it's their board and they can do what they want but there is rude which I have been at times and then there is obscene which most twoofers are most of the time; not to mention illiterate, foolish and deceitful.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 12, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do understand Terral, that this has absolutely nothing to do with you weird lil' doomsday shit, right?

You do know that the plate that gave way has been slipping for centuries, and that the recent thrust has absolutely nothing to do with your weird shit, correct?

You do understand that this is serious shit, and that the meltdowns could very well cause problems for those of us on the west coast, if those containment vessels completely fail? That up to 1500 rads could very well reach Hawaii and the west coast under the right conditions?

You're acting like this is something to be celebrated.........You're a sick fuck if that truly is the case.


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2011)

Sky ain't fallin' after all...

*Japan earthquake: Officials say nuclear catastrophe averted*
_March 12, 2011 - Fears of a nuclear meltdown in Japan have subsided after a reactor that was damaged in Friday&#8217;s devastating earthquake reportedly emerged intact from an explosion._


> A day after the country was thrown into chaos by a fierce tsunami triggered by the largest earthquake in Japan&#8217;s history, the country was, for a few terrifying hours, bracing itself for a possible nuclear catastrophe.  Television cameras captured the moment that smoke poured from what at first appeared to be one of four reactors at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant, located 150 miles north of Tokyo.
> 
> After a few nerve-wracking hours, however, the government and the plant&#8217;s operator, Tokyo Electric Power, said the damage had been confined to the walls and roof surrounding the reactor, sparing its metal casing.  The chief cabinet secretary, Yukio Edano, told a televised press conference that radiation around the plant had, in fact, started to decrease.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Reports: 9,500 Missing in Japan Coastal Town*
_Mar 12, 2011 - As emergency responders made their way today into the hardest-hit coastal villages of Japan, the country's Kyodo News Agency reports that 9,500 people are unaccounted for in Minamisanriku -- roughly half the town's population._


> The town, located along the Pacific Ocean on the northeast coast of Japan, has a population of 17,000 residents.  Japan Self-Defense Forces are trying to help local authorities find residents, Japanese public broadcasting station NHK reported. So far, they've only been able to confirm that about 7,500 residents were successfully evacuated to dozens of shelters after the massive earthquake and tsunami, NHK reported.
> 
> Even before rescuers reached the hardest-hit areas, NHK reported stories of devastation from the towns and villages along Japan's northeastern coast affected by the quake and its aftershocks.  In Sendai, the largest nearby city, police said between 200 and 300 bodies were found along the coast. Many more are believed to have been buried in the rubble or washed out with the waves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 12, 2011)

waltky said:


> Sky ain't fallin' after all...
> 
> *Japan earthquake: Officials say nuclear catastrophe averted*
> _March 12, 2011 - Fears of a nuclear meltdown in Japan have subsided after a reactor that was damaged in Fridays devastating earthquake reportedly emerged intact from an explosion._
> ...


Unfortunately, as reported by FOX and CNN in the last hour, satelite imagry is showing that the containment dome at the meltdown site is blown wide open, and now a second plant is in meltdown mode..........The US government is now questioning the info being put out by the Japanese government.

It's not good.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



nazi whore


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

Dutch is giving his Fallout Update:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=898gfo9VLVA]RADIOACTIVE CLOUDS Identified - current tracking on JET STREAM data - March 13, 2011 - READ[/ame] 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0BGFaFK3d8"]SECOND nuclear meltdown likely underway - MSNBC - 2 hours ago - READ BELOW![/ame]

MSNBC Story:



> *             Second nuclear meltdown likely under way in Japan, official says         *
> 
> *             Seawater poured in to cool 1 reactor; venting starts at 2nd; thousands evacuated         *
> 
> ...


Terral


----------



## Douger (Mar 13, 2011)

708 AM. Southern Nicaragua/Norther Costa Rica. 2 suns.Right now.


----------



## Douger (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE_Au0J-gqw]Radiation up 400 times in Miyagi, new blast feared at Fukoshima[/ame]

The reporter  (Ekaterina Gracheva) is testing the air upwind from the disaster and appears to be downplaying the seriousness of this situation.

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 13, 2011)

Terral said:


> The reporter  (Ekaterina Gracheva) is testing the air upwind from the disaster and appears to be downplaying the seriousness of this situation.


Well like I said in a previous post, the Japanese are gonna' downplay *everything* right up to the complete meltdown. Untill the locals are allowed to go back to their homes I still think the situation remains critical.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 13, 2011)

In watching the news just a bit ago, they are pouring sea water into 3 plants to try and cool them down.  That's the option of last resort, isn't it?  If that doesn't work . . . .???  This is very, very bad.


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> In watching the news just a bit ago, they are pouring sea water into 3 plants to try and cool them down.  That's the option of last resort, isn't it?  If that doesn't work . . . .???  This is very, very bad.



ChannelNewsAsia.com Story



> *State of emergency at Japan's second nuclear plant: IAEA*
> 
> Posted: 13 March 2011 2153 hrs
> 
> VIENNA : A state of  emergency has been declared at a Japanese nuclear facility at Onagawa  after excessive radiation levels were recorded there following a major  earthquake, the UN atomic watchdog said on Sunday.


The situation in Japan is deteriorating fast and sources are saying the quake swarms are gathering like before the big one. When you see these people pumping in sea water, then you know all other 'controllable' avenues have already been taken. At some point these people run away and hope the reactor is contained by the concrete containment structures and when that fails, then OMG!!!!! 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Well like I said in a previous post, the Japanese are gonna' downplay *everything* right up to the complete meltdown. Until the locals are allowed to go back to their homes I still think the situation remains critical.



Holy crap, man! These earth change events are just getting started. Another jolt and we could see a line of nuclear reactor dominoes dropping in Japan that could affect the west coast of the USA very quickly!

Nuclear Meltdown Fallout Map

This is just another component of what can easily lead the USA into *Martial Law* (topic). Hope for the best and prepare for the worst-case scenario. 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdQ8IVAz39Y"]HAARP Caused Japan Earthquake Benjamin Fulford[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRIuYxmeppY]Mirrored From Here[/ame]

You guys should be aware of the fact that the original video was removed almost immediately. I was able to track down one mirror site and downloaded the video to my channel, which is the first video above. The mirror is given in case Google/Youtube terminate my channel ... again ...

Somebody really does not want this info to get out. Download the video and upload to your channel, just in case.

Terral


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 13, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> HAARP Caused Japan Earthquake Benjamin Fulford
> 
> Terral



One step closer....


Now if we can just have the HAARP launched from Nibiru, we're there!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 13, 2011)

Did we all die yet?


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODNEqXctyU"]'Fukushima reports conflicting, Japan govt not in control'[/ame]

Every update on this situation draws a picture of things getting worse in Japan. When you see people pumping seawater into these reactors, then think China Syndrome. 


When you hear about 'venting' then radioactive material is being released into the atmosphere.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca4oWCgB15A"]Japan Quake, Nuclear Meltdown To Start World, USA Hyperinflation[/ame]

The unforeseen consequence of the disaster in Japan is how that leads to hyperinflation here in the USA.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-88nMROVzWE"]This Is Why We Prepare For The Worst[/ame]

Food, water and gas are in very short supply when the crap hits the fan. That is why we hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH31PkoK9yY"]This Is The Crap Hitting The Fan[/ame]

Look at all the aftershocks hitting Japan (link)!!! Or are these new quake swarms pointing to another big one?

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

Asia Pacific News


> *State of emergency at second Japanese nuclear plant*
> 
> Posted: 13 March 2011 2153 hrs
> 
> ...



This is getting serious.

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUweRAjnCHA"]Disaster In Japan[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH9FfhxqqCM]Six Nuclear Reactors Threaten Catastrophe! Volcano Shinmoedake Erupts![/ame]

The plot thickens ...

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QwQKQ8_8qc"]3rd REACTOR set blow! Reactor #2.. no coolant on rods - fully exposed - 3/14, 2011[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36XQ_Km94RY"]Canadian MSM - WARNING ABOUT FALLOUT in North America - March 14, 2011[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_l1Kx9ulkc]Nuclea Alert: Fears of 3rd Explosion at Japan's Fukushima as cooling fails[/ame]

You people on the west coast of the USA and Canada had better head for the hills!!!

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVCWGc173ic]Worst Nightmare? Nuclear meltdown threat as Fukushima fuel rods 'fully exposed'[/ame]

The situation in Japan keeps looking worse.

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Worst Nightmare? Nuclear meltdown threat as Fukushima fuel rods 'fully exposed'
> 
> ...



What is the purpose of trying to get people to panic ?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 14, 2011)

Two purposes:  Panic Sells News and there is an Anti-Nuke Agenda on the left.

Here's a reality check:

_...Before we respond with such panic, though, it would be useful to review exactly what is happening in Japan and what we have to fear from it.

The core of a nuclear reactor operates at about 550 degrees Fahrenheit, well below the temperature of a coal furnace and only slightly hotter than a kitchen oven. If anything unusual occurs, the control rods immediately drop, shutting off the nuclear reaction. You can't have a "runaway reactor," nor can a reactor explode like a nuclear bomb. A commercial reactor is to a bomb what Vaseline is to napalm. Although both are made from petroleum jelly, only one of them has potentially explosive material.

Once the reactor has shut down, there remains "decay heat" from traces of other radioactive isotopes. This can take more than a week to cool down, and the rods must be continually bathed in cooling waters to keep them from overheating.

On all Generation II reactors&#8212;the ones currently in operation&#8212;the cooling water is circulated by electric pumps. The new Generation III reactors such as the AP1000 have a simplified "passive" cooling system where the water circulates by natural convection with no pumping required.

If the pumps are knocked out in a Generation II reactor&#8212;as they were at Fukushima Daiichi by the tsunami&#8212;the water in the cooling system can overheat and evaporate. The resulting steam increases internal pressure that must be vented. There was a small release of radioactive steam at Three Mile Island in 1979, and there have also been a few releases at Fukushima Daiichi. These produce radiation at about the level of one dental X-ray in the immediate vicinity and quickly dissipate.

If the coolant continues to evaporate, the water level can fall below the level of the fuel rods, exposing them. This will cause a meltdown, meaning the fuel rods melt to the bottom of the steel pressure vessel.

Early speculation was that in a case like this the fuel might continue melting right through the steel and perhaps even through the concrete containment structure&#8212;the so-called China syndrome, where the fuel would melt all the way to China. But Three Mile Island proved this doesn't happen. The melted fuel rods simply aren't hot enough to melt steel or concrete.

The decay heat must still be absorbed, however, and as a last-ditch effort the emergency core cooling system can be activated to flood the entire containment structure with water. This will do considerable damage to the reactor but will prevent any further steam releases. The Japanese have now reportedly done this using seawater in at least two of the troubled reactors. These reactors will never be restarted.

None of this amounts to "another Chernobyl." The Chernobyl reactor had two crucial design flaws. First, it used graphite (carbon) instead of water to "moderate" the neutrons, which makes possible the nuclear reaction. The graphite caught fire in April 1986 and burned for four days. Water does not catch fire.

Second, Chernobyl had no containment structure. When the graphite caught fire, it spouted a plume of radioactive smoke that spread across the globe. A containment structure would have both smothered the fire and contained the radioactivity.

If a meltdown does occur in Japan, it will be a disaster for the Tokyo Electric Power Company but not for the general public. Whatever steam releases occur will have a negligible impact. Researchers have spent 30 years trying to find health effects from the steam releases at Three Mile Island and have come up with nothing. With all the death, devastation and disease now threatening tens of thousands in Japan, it is trivializing and almost obscene to spend so much time worrying about damage to a nuclear reactor....

William Tucker: Japan Does Not Face Another Chernobyl - WSJ.com_


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi dill:



dilloduck said:


> What is the purpose of trying to get people to panic ?



These warnings are sent out to give people the opportunity TO PREPARE. Some of us headed for the hills starting March 1, 2011, because WE SEE THIS CRAP COMING and the crap is going to hit the fan! Yellowstone has been rumbling every day for a while now and suddenly went quiet. Let me say that again: Yellowstone has been seeing escalating earthquake/seismic activity for every damned day for a while now and suddenly everything stops! This area has been bulging ...

Yellowstone Has Bulged As Magma Pocket Swells - Conscious Ape

Yellowstone Volcano Bulging « Mountain Cat Geology

... and I am not making this stuff up. What does it mean that the earthquakes have stopped? Do you guys have any clues? I do: The volcano magma pressure is going off the charts, as the brown dwarf gets 2 million miles nearer our planet with each passing day. The entire Yellowstone caldera is super heating and the pressure is now equalizing throughout the entire region, which is lifting and separating the individual tectonic plate sections; so the magma is filling the cracks in between. 

Lubricated friction points mean NO EARTHQUAKE ACTIVITY, but that also means the entire caldera is rising gradually with high points sinking down and low points rising up to find some sort of equilibrium. Then, the Earth rotates in the direction of the brown dwarf and the giant gets a better grip and BOOM the whole area erupts to relieve all the pressure in one gigantic 'event.' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTS_vu519tI]Listen To Dutchsinse Warning About Yellowstone![/ame]

Terral


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Two purposes:  Panic Sells News and there is an Anti-Nuke Agenda on the left.
> 
> Here's a reality check:
> 
> ...


_

It seems that fears of a meltdown are very real, this is not a small inconsequential little problem. Thousands dead already, and if these plants can't be cooled and the radiation contained the potential for even greater death is very real.
There is talk of reactor #3 using MOX fuel that is even more dangerous. The situation as of now looks very bad and the potential for even greater illness and death from the nuclear reactors melting down and loss of containment is cause of great concern.

Tokyo Electric Power Companys (Tepcos) Fukushima I unit 3 is set to become the third Japanese nuclear reactor to load mixed oxide (MOX) fuel after receiving approval from the governor of Fukushima Prefecture, Yukei Sato.

world nuclear news japan mox fuel - Google Search


How is Mox fuel different then uranium? The BBC has also confirmed that Mox Fuel has been used in reactor #3!
*In the meantime, there have been suggestions that an incident at reactor 3 would inherently be more dangerous than at reactors 1 and 2 because it burns mixed oxide fuel (MOX) containing plutonium.
Plutonium is produced during nuclear fission, so is present in all reactor cores  the longer the fuel has been there, the more plutonium will be present, up to about 1%.
In some countries, spent fuel rods are re-processed and the plutonium set to one side.
However, Japan  in an attempt to be more frugal with a valuable resource  has a programme that mixes the plutonium coming out of the re-processing facility back into new fuel rods that also contain uranium. This is MOX fuel.*

BBC News - Struggle to stabilise Japan's Fukushima nuclear plant

*Shaun Burnie, an independent nuclear energy consultant and former head of nuclear campaigns at Greenpeace, said the presence of a percentage of fuel core loaded with plutonium Mox fuel in the No 3 reactor posed a grave threat to the surrounding area.*

Plutonium Mox fuel increases the risk of nuclear accident due the neutronic effects of plutonium on the reactor, Burnie told the Guardian. In the event of an accident  in particular loss of coolant  the reactor core is more difficult to control due to both neutronics and higher risk of fuel cladding failure. In the event of the fuel melting and the release of plutonium fuel into the environment, the health hazards are greater, including higher levels of latent cancer._


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi dill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need a lot of people to survive this catastrophy or do you think y'all have enough people up in "the hills" to carry on without the ones who just don't feel like going to all that trouble ?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral isn't posting about a planet from the far reaches of the solar system that *MAY* slam into us. He's posting about a *real, potentially deadly situation* that could affect millions of people *beyond Japans borders*.

Yeah, Terral may deserve ridicule for other posts he's made but not these. 

I've been monitoring other boards that have members that are actually living in Japan and experiencing these disasters first hand and they really haven't been saying anything different than what Terral has posted.

Like I said in a different post, The Japanese have a different crisis mentality than we do. They will say every thing's under control right up to the massive explosion and China Syndrome meltdown.

How will we know when the potential for danger has passed and they're in the clear? When they start letting people go back to what is left of their homes over there.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Two purposes:  Panic Sells News and there is an Anti-Nuke Agenda on the left.
> ...


_



The "thousands dead" are due to the earthquake and the tsumani, not due to anything having to do with the nuclear power plants.

Get a grip._


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral isn't posting about a planet from the far reaches of the solar system that *MAY* slam into us. He's posting about a *real, potentially deadly situation* that could affect millions of people *beyond Japans borders*.
> 
> Yeah, Terral may deserve ridicule for other posts he's made but not these.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with his posts. I'm asking if he really wants people to head for the hills in light of what could possibly happen. A mass exodus isn't really the safest thing in practice either as evidence by the evacuation for Rita.


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

boedicca said:


> The "thousands dead" are due to the earthquake and the tsumani, not due to anything having to do with the nuclear power plants.
> 
> Get a grip.



There have also been many casulties associated with the appearance of a Giant Lizard walking upright toward Tokyo!!!!


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Boe:

All we need is somebody trying to play down the serious nature of what is going on here:



boedicca said:


> The "thousands dead" are due to the earthquake and the tsumani, not due to anything having to do with the nuclear power plants.
> 
> Get a grip.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCfvTG5F8h4&feature=watch_response]JAPAN NUKE REACTOR NUMBER 3 MASSIVE EXPLOSION MARCH 14, 2011[/ame]

Let's see: We have a 8.9-9.0 earthquake, volcanoes going off, a tsunami and now multiple nuclear reactors have exploded. Here is a news flash for ya: These radioactive clouds are making their way to the USA and Canada and nobody knows how many people the radioactive part of the disaster equation will injure and kill in the future. Wisdom says to hope for the best and prepare for the worst-case scenario and that does not mean to minimize the seriousness of the situation. 

The quake swarms are building up again like before the big quake in Japan and the train is trying to leave the tracks already without more earthquakes. Everyone on the west coast of the USA and Canada should be watching this story on high alert! Make no mistake about it. 

Terral


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Boe:
> 
> All we need is somebody trying to play down the serious nature of what is going on here:


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> *The plot thickens ...*
> Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi dil with Mad mentioned:

While the Mad Scientist and I have our disagreements, he is a man of intelligence able to weigh the facts in these critical situations.



dilloduck said:


> I have no problem with his posts. I'm asking if he really wants people to head for the hills in light of what could possibly happen. A mass exodus isn't really the safest thing in practice either as evidence by the evacuation for Rita.



That is why I headed for the hills on March 1, 2011 with instructions for others to do the same! I still believe we are looking at a series of earth change 'events' around the March 15, 2011 ELEnin Comet/Dwarf conjunction/alignment and then we have the March 19, 2011 super moon perigee alignment! That does not even include the 7-body near-alignment potential dangers associated with that March 15 event! I am telling you guys that what is going on right now in our solar system is nothing typical and my survival group is on the highest alert possible! When I drive 4 states with all of my survival gear to the mountains, then something is up! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_096cj4ZLMQ]Japan Earthquake,in USA warns Russia, Madrid fault, Super Moon, Comet ELEnin[/ame]

I am not the only person on the planet sending out these warnings! No. I do not advise everyone to rush out the door. I have been telling people to head for the hills for almost a month now and you want to be near your bugout location 'before' the crap hits the fan. That increases your survival chances exponentially, while sitting on your hands and doing nothing at the wrong location can threaten your survival. Of course I hope nothing happens, but look how much the situation has ramped up since the middle of February! 

All of these things are happening for a reason and that reason appears to be a brown dwarf racing towards the inner part of our solar system. I know that sounds crazy! I never even thought about any brown dwarf, until the ELEnin Comet investigation; but that is what the evidence says.

If somebody has a better explanation, then I am all ears. 

Terral


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> All of these things are happening for a reason and that reason appears to be a brown dwarf racing towards the inner part of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Dwarves give me the willies.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi dil with Mad mentioned:
> 
> While the Mad Scientist and I have our disagreements, he is a man of intelligence able to weigh the facts in these critical situations.
> 
> ...



Well I appreciate info from angles I'm not paying that much attention to but in all reality wouldn't your survival group have a better chance if resource users were gobbled up by the disaster ?
Trust me-----I get the message--you are convinced there is a real threat out there.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrqDEFtNqc]Third Fukushima Reactor Failing! Flint Preppers Group![/ame]

DEMCAD gives some good survival tips as usual. Subscribe to his channel and go through the survival videos. My survival group uses something like this to communicate once the grid goes down.

https://www.cobra.com/category/two-way-radios.cfm

You can get a good set of these radios for around 40 bucks at K-mart.

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Third Fukushima Reactor Failing! Flint Preppers Group!
> 
> ...



I think if I head for the hills I'm going solo. I don't wanna have to share my berries with anyone.
You survival folks are an interesting breed tho. I hope something happens so you haven't wasted all that time and money.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Dil:



dilloduck said:


> Well I appreciate info from angles I'm not paying that much attention to but in all reality wouldn't your survival group have a better chance if resource users were gobbled up by the disaster?



That is not the point. The point is that your ability to prepare 'before' the crap hits the fan is exponentially greater than after everybody is wide awake! Tons and tons of people will show up to the grocery stores to find empty shelves once we are in SHTF mode. That means a 50 cent can of cheap soup will go for 10 bucks or more after the collapse and that is if you can find someone willing to part with even one can of their own survival supplies WHICH I DOUBT. The price of food is skyrocketing anyway, so those who have already stocked up are way ahead in the survival game; even if all of these earth change events die down and turn into nothing. 



dilloduck said:


> Trust me-----I get the message--you are convinced there is a real threat out there.



Damn straight! These messages are typed from the NC mountains some 4 states from my family and the news just keeps getting more serious with each passing day 'and' the anticipated March 15, 2011 alignment has not even happened yet 'and' then we have the super moon alignment 'and' Japan cannot withstand another big quake with so many nuclear reactors trying to go ballistic. All I can say is that if this ELEnin Comet turns out to be our brown dwarf (looks that way), then the Earth is in for a really rough ride throughout the entire year and this crap is only getting started; because the thing is still more than 180 million miles away (check).

Those of you without survival food, water purification systems, survival gear and guns and ammo to protect them are brave souls indeed. I cannot image sitting back on my heels right now and just hoping that everything will be fine. And those of you on the northwestern coast of the USA: You have Yellowstone bulging and pressure building and the nuclear reactors trying to explode upwind in Japan 'and' this March 15 alignment/conjunction with ELEnin. Man you guys are brave or fools ...

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Dil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to think of myself as more of an ignorance is bliss kinda guy. 
If I survive I'll give you a rundown on what happened during the anarchy and chaos.


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys:
> ...



Yeah, nobody touches my berries without permission.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Dil:



dilloduck said:


> I think if I head for the hills I'm going solo. I don't wanna have to share my berries with anyone.



No! You guys should go through my Survival Post from 2009 (link) and watch the OP video, because these SHTF scenarios have played out throughout history and there are many lessons to learn. The people who try to go solo end up overrun by groups of hungry mobs to be beaten and left for dead or worse. Families that try to hole up in their homes end up victims from mobs coming after your food and resources. All of the data says to group together with family and friends into survival groups, so everyone can watch the back of everybody else. 

Your group needs strong leadership that can identify potential threats and develop contingency plans in advance of the crap hitting the fan. This Nibiru/Martial Law threat raises the need to find protection from solar radiation later in the year as the event scenario plays out. That is why the *Govt has been shutting down access to caves* (links) and potential safe areas for some time now. Not only is the Govt not warning people about dangers on the horizon, they are also closing off your avenues to escape the same threats. 



dilloduck said:


> You survival folks are an interesting breed tho. I hope something happens so you haven't wasted all that time and money.



The H1N1 FEMA Bio-terror Psyop in 2009 fooled a lot of survivalists, but that drill only served to make our groups stronger and better-prepared for this potential threat. Rather than two Cobra radios, I now have eight and two generators rather than just one and my rifle and shotgun are still ready if needed. Many of you fail to realize that the crap is going to hit the fan. The only uncertain part is knowing the exact time. I would rather spend my money on survival gear than soda pop and movie tickets any day. When the crap hits the fan, the hardcore survivalist will be king. ;0)

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Dil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh  I get it---rulers of the world by default. I guess the more people that pay attention to you and survive, the more subjects you will have.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw The Road.  I'd rather die right away than turn into Cannibal Dinner.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 14, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't think Terral is overreacting at all.



The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I saw The Road.  I'd rather die right away than turn into Cannibal Dinner.



Was it the movie that made you wanna die right away?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2011)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I saw The Road.  I'd rather die right away than turn into Cannibal Dinner.
> ...



Hey now, that was a decent flick!


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ2-T4Igzmg"]Fuel Rods Melting (meltdown) in 3 Nuclear Reactors 3/14/11[/ame] 

TheStar.com World News


> *Meltdown threat rises at Japanese nuclear plant*
> 
> SOMA, JAPAN&#8212;Water levels dropped precipitously Monday inside a  stricken Japanese nuclear reactor, twice leaving the uranium fuel rods  completely exposed and raising the threat of a meltdown.
> 
> ...


The situation in Japan looks ready to explode and March 15, 2011 is not even here yet.

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Fuel Rods Melting (meltdown) in 3 Nuclear Reactors 3/14/11
> 
> ...



I appreciate your tenacity but I STILL ain't going to head for the hills.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mid:
> ...



Like clockwork,the Bush/Obama dupes know they cant refute that evidence from that link there Terral provided,so they can only sling shit in defeat. great rebutall to his challenge there loyal Bush/Obama dupe.

you even left out that link he posted since you know you cant refute it.

great job of debating there.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



are you heading for the hills too ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...




your doing what that other loyal Bush/Obama dupe did,dodging that link of terrals about 9/11 and evading it.I dont believe in EVERYTHING that Terral does,I think he is telling the truth here but I am not going to worry about it since there is nothing I can do about it.Even Wicked Jester-a loyal Bush/Obama dupe, said its not a joking matter.He is also telling the truth here that nobody here has ever been able to debunk his link on 9/11 that he posted.They act like that frady cat did,just laugh instead of trying to refute it.great way to debate. or the few times when they do,they post outright lies to try and save face in their posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > this place can always use another loudmouth shill that cannot *make a conspiracy case* to save his sorry soul.
> ...



well then our government has a mental illness since they MAKE conspiracy theories such as 19 muslins being behind 9/11. thats one that was manufactured out of thin air big time.He challenged you to refute it,and you just ran away with your tail between your legs since you knew you obviously could not.great way to debate.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



ok ok--I'll be afraid and be mad at our government if it will make you feel better.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys:
> ...



Anything to to kill nuclear energy here in America.

Its still the safest and cleanest form of concentrated power and energy on earth!


----------



## Denver (Mar 14, 2011)

Your the craziest kind, 9/11 is an inside job?  To funny.  Why do you hate America so much?  I assume you do anyways.  Were you abused as a child by a man in a american flag shirt?


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys:
> ...





I'm still not gonna touch your berries.


----------



## Denver (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Dilduck you just don't get it, it doesn't deserve a debate its so outlandish (hilarious) hence the guys laughing video.  Anyone who can convince themselves of these things is not a person you can reason with.  On a different note, can I go ahead and assume without knowing you at all other than these posts, that you think you deserve some sort of handout or more than what you currently get, and that people who worked hard to make good money are somehow evil, just an experiment of mine, forgive me if I'm wrong


----------



## Liability (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is the official Terral DOOMSDAY.

Where will _you_ be when the invisible mythical brown dwarf star and Planet X line up with Earth to cause a gravity "well" that shifts the Earth's Poles causing destruction unlike anything human-kind has ever witnessed?

Who has the popcorn concession?

Join me in mocking the living shit out of the idiot, Terral, tomorrow.

If we survive, of course.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Denver said:


> Hey Dilduck you just don't get it, it doesn't deserve a debate its so outlandish (hilarious) hence the guys laughing video.  Anyone who can convince themselves of these things is not a person you can reason with.  On a different note, can I go ahead and assume without knowing you at all other than these posts, that you think you deserve some sort of handout or more than what you currently get, and that people who worked hard to make good money are somehow evil, just an experiment of mine, forgive me if I'm wrong



Listen---I get it. I enjoy seeing where these guys are coming from and Terrel gave me a decent response. As for looking for handouts or money being evil I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 14, 2011)

Liability said:


> Tomorrow is the official Terral DOOMSDAY.
> 
> Where will _you_ be when the invisible mythical brown dwarf star and Planet X line up with Earth to cause a gravity "well" that shifts the Earth's Poles causing destruction unlike anything human-kind has ever witnessed?
> 
> ...


Hell, i'm gonna stock up on some ice cold Newcastles. Fire up the BBQ, and sit back and watch all my neighbors, mostly liberals, dying in a mass display of destruction.

Should be a hooot!.......Highly entertainingng indeed!.......I just hope I get to watch the old bitch down the street who's constantly yelling at the neghborhood kids for no other reason then they are just kids being kids, running down the street with her hair on fire!.........I always have hated that bitch!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



dont do ME any favors,call up and apolgize to those 9/11 familys for being such an asshole and afraid all this time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Denver said:


> Your the craziest kind, 9/11 is an inside job?  To funny.  Why do you hate America so much?  I assume you do anyways.  Were you abused as a child by a man in a american flag shirt?



Hey loyal Bush/Obama dupe.quit putting words in my mouth.I never said I hate america.I love this country.I hate our government.Major difference there dumbfuck. I hate this fucking corrupt two party system we have of republicrats and demopublicans.

typical and pathetic post from a brainwashed Bush dupe,you cant refute that evidence in that second post of Terrals on the first page,so you act like a five year old kid and sling childish insults. typical of a brainwashed Bush dupe.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Since I didn't do anything remotely connected to the 9/11 families I think I will just leave them in peace. It appears to me as if conspiracy theorists are trying to instill fear an anger in me. How that will help anyone is beyond me but I enjoy the stories. Interesting group but I'm not really clear on the motives.


----------



## Douger (Mar 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


Dunno if he is but I did....in 2004 right after the coup.


----------



## Intense (Mar 14, 2011)

Liability said:


> Tomorrow is the official Terral DOOMSDAY.
> 
> Where will _you_ be when the invisible mythical brown dwarf star and Planet X line up with Earth to cause a gravity "well" that shifts the Earth's Poles causing destruction unlike anything human-kind has ever witnessed?
> 
> ...



You didn't get the memo???  It has been postponed.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

The Sun UK.com


> Tokyo nuke cloud crisis
> 
> * JAPAN is teetering on the brink of nuclear catastrophe amid fears a  radioactive cloud could envelop Tokyo's 13million residents.  *
> 
> ...


The information about this story has conflicts everywhere, which in my view means the situation is much worse than we think.

Terral


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

Intense said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is the official Terral DOOMSDAY.
> ...




But, but I already ordered bagels, donuts, and coffee.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> The Sun UK.com
> 
> ...



I'm certain that your view will show everything to be worse than it is,Terral.
Isn't that the idea ?


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U78CnLzHjA]JAPAN RADIATION ALERT![/ame]

This pastor has a good message and he does not even see Nibiru.

Terral


----------



## Samson (Mar 14, 2011)

Its been fun

Its been real (not)

But its not real fun....


***unsubscribe***


----------



## Blagger (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> RED ALERT! MELTDOWN CONFIRMED



Didn't Gunny and ConHog do their 'thing' a couple of months ago?

Or does Mel Gibson have access to a telephone, again?


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> Tomorrow is the official Terral DOOMSDAY.



No. Tomorrow is the day of the first conjunction. Alignments create earthquakes and dams break if severe enough. The second alignment/conjunction is on 9/26/2011 and by then everyone will see Nibiru in the sky, but those in their underground bunkers. Thatis the day of the geological pole shift, but the crap will meet fan long before that in the event timeline. The original disinformation said the pole shift would happen on March 15, 2011, but the brown dwarf is still too far away (2.01 AU = 180 million miles). The Earth will be dipped back and forth like a salt shaker later this year with the pole shifts, so let us not get too worked up if the world does not come to an end. We are living more than a 1000 years from the end of the age and then the heaven and earth are made new to do it all over again. Rev. 21. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaiQhaY6bOc"]Gates & Rockefeller Family in India This Month[/ame]

I am not the only one that headed for the hills. Lots and lots of people were ahead of me, because they know the crap will hit the fan anyway. The brush fires of WW3 are burning overseas in case you guys are are not paying attention and gas is getting ready to be 5 and 6 bucks a gallon with austerity kicking in. 

Current.com/News


> A                                                                                                                                                                      A new report released today in the Kremlin prepared for Prime  Minister Putin by the Institute of Physics of the Earth, in Moscow, is  warning that the America&#8217;s are in danger of suffering a mega-quake of  catastrophic proportions during the next fortnight (14 days) with a  specific emphasis being placed on the United States, Mexico, Central  America and South American west coast regions along with the New Madrid  Fault Zone region.
> 
> This report further warns that catastrophic earthquakes in Asia and the  sub-continent are, also, &#8220;more than likely to occur&#8221; with the 7.3  magnitude quake in Japan today being &#8220;one of at least 4 of this  intensity&#8221; to occur during this same time period.
> 
> ...


You guys explain to me why the Russians are warning US Citizens about earthquakes and not the Obama Administration or Congress? We have the Sun/Earth/ELEnin conjunction and super moon perigee three days apart and the Russians think we might have an earthquake where HAARP has been messing around for some time. 

LabVirus.com Article w/Videos



Liability said:


> Where will _you_ be when the invisible mythical brown dwarf star and Planet X line up with Earth to cause a gravity "well" that shifts the Earth's Poles causing destruction unlike anything human-kind has ever witnessed?



That is the Conspiracy 'Theory' supported by the evidence that we are testing with my larger hypothesis. After all, Nibiru caused the earthquake that caused the tsunami that caused the reactor breach that caused rod exposure that caused the meltdown and people afraid of breathing the air around the world. 



Liability said:


> Who has the popcorn concession? Join me in mocking the living shit out of the idiot, Terral, tomorrow.
> 
> If we survive, of course.



Tomorrow we will get our second test of the ELEnin = Nibiru thesis to see if something big happens at the conjunction. The first test was March 4, 2011 when the events began increasing in frequency and intensity. My critics and I hope nothing happens and that people will stop dying from earth change events, but like the preacher said above in that video, this is just the beginning of it ...

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIYnPIJ1Oyk"]Third Reactor Meltdown! Japan's 9-11[/ame] 

The preacher is going to have a meltdown!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eg3jjieX1g]Alex Jones Covers 9Nania March 11 Quake prediction[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi dil with Mad mentioned:
> 
> While the Mad Scientist and I have our disagreements, he is a man of intelligence able to weigh the facts in these critical situations.
> 
> ...


That part is true. There is Mike that posts videos from his bathroom.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been "TOMORROW" in many countries for awhile now. So far, nothing.

Is it only us that has to worry about doomsday?

And, if all this shit that you claim is going to happen, doesn't happen, then what?

Wait till next year?

Hell, i'm still waiting for all that Millenium shit to happen. It's been 11 years, and nothing.......I'm gettin' tired of waitin' for doomsday, dammit!


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2011)

I think some people like the thrill of living in panic mode and would love some company. Y'all go ahead and join in. I'm too old for that stuff. I volunteer to be the old guy who stayed behind when Mt St. Helens blew her top.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSmhXi-4CuE]Japanese Government Cover-up Foreshadows Mega-disaster[/ame]

Alex Jones is connecting some dots.

Terral


----------



## boedicca (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, Terral is now a 311 Truther.


----------



## Terral (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvblF7fSSpc]DEFCON Warning System Update 3/14/11[/ame]

We continue to get conflicting reports. Anytime seawater is used to cool a reactor then things are not good. The longer this continues, the higher the chances of something really bad happening. 

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 14, 2011)

Terral said:


> We continue to get conflicting reports. Anytime seawater is used to cool a reactor then things are not good. The longer this continues, the higher the chances of something really bad happening.


Using sea water to cool the reactor is a last resort, "Hail Mary Pass" situation because when it's done it destroys the power plant. It can never be used again.

The Japanese keep making the evacuation area *larger* and are now asking the Americans for *help*. That should tell you *everything*.


----------



## JackDan (Mar 14, 2011)

Ya living on the west coast this is definately something to keep an eye on. While it is most likely the radiation wouldn't be in a large enough amount to reach california but still japans decisions now affect other nations and the health of the not just their own countrymen but others as well. They need to get that shit under control stat.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 14, 2011)

JackDan said:


> Ya living on the west coast this is definately something to keep an eye on. While it is most likely the radiation wouldn't be in a large enough amount to reach california but still japans decisions now affect other nations and the health of the not just their own countrymen but others as well. They need to get that shit under control stat.


Actually, I heard an Australian Nuclear scientist on the radio state that under the right weather conditions, we on the west coast could see rad levels of up to 1000-1500. Those in Hawaii could see much higher........Still no reason to get uppity, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOOECF4gSSM]BREAKING NEWS - Harmful levels of RADIATION reach TOKYO? - March15, 2011 - READ BELOW[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> BREAKING NEWS - Harmful levels of RADIATION reach TOKYO? - March15, 2011 - READ BELOW
> 
> Terral



Has to be a macro.....

Talk about planning ahead!


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxS0cF_HbCo]Radiation update - Earthquake watch - March 15, 2011[/ame]

Dutch calms fears about radiation threats and gives predictions about what is coming next.

Terral


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 15, 2011)

​


----------



## Terral (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys:

JapanQuakeMap.com

Click on the link and watch the 577 quakes off the coast of Japan for the last 7 days. That entire 20,000-foot wall holding Japan up appears to be crumbling.

Terral


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> JapanQuakeMap.com
> 
> ...


 Speaking of which-


Section of Highway 1 Collapses into Ocean: LAist


No cause for alarm this is all very normal, despite the frequency of these events. 
 Please don't waste your time buying silver or stocking up on emergency supplies, you are being overly paranoid. Leave those things for us kooks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2011)

There is  an awareness from many people that there is a strong chance that the radiation that has gone out will come over here to us,so much so that the stuff you need to protect you from it,theres a 21 day waiting list for it because the ones that are in the know have already taken it all.


----------



## Terral (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> There is  an awareness from many people that there is a strong chance that the radiation that has gone out will come over here to us,so much so that the stuff you need to protect you from it,theres a 21 day waiting list for it because the ones that are in the know have already taken it all.



DailyKos.com/Story

This place has tons of information on the radiation coming from Japan. 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPm8NJK8SgA"]Japan is collapsing? hypothesis - animation and presentation of the data[/ame]

Dutch presents his hypothesis that Japan will slide into the ocean from hundreds of quakes going off under those nuclear reactors. The March 11, 2011 Sun/Earth/Dwarf Star alignment started a chain reaction that has led to a series of chain reactions that can find Japan falling into the ocean. Then try to imagine the size of the tidal wave. The plot thickens ...

Terral


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't take this anymore. Terral is the Chicken Little of this board. This idiot has never seen a "disaster" he doesn't believe. EVERYTHING posted on the net he feels needs to be repeated on this board. Talk about someone who posts EVERYTHING he finds and then when one out of a hundred comes "true" he says, "SEE, SEE, I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!" 


Shut the fuck up, bitch. We all have internet, you moron. You don't need to be our Daddy.


----------



## Terral (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07I5qdMEaz4]Michio Kaku, PhD - Three Raging Nuclear Meltdowns In Progress![/ame]

This situation in Japan just keeps getting worse and worse ...


----------



## Liability (Mar 26, 2011)

NEW CONSPIRACY THEORY:

It is believed that after HIS last meltdown, Terral disappeared for a while.

I can't confirm anything of course, since Google is hiding the YouTube videos which would "confirm" it.

But prove me wrong.

Gaia loves Nibiru, btw.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 21, 2011)

Tonight on CNN Michio Kaku said *"Fukushima is the biggest industrial catastrophe in the history of mankind"*. This same quote was spoken to Al Jazeera by Arnold Gundersen, a former nuclear industry senior vice president.

Kaku said that there was a jump in radiation levels of milk in New York City days after the tsunami. The radiation has gone global & is getting much worst. Massive amounts of heavily radioactive water around the plants will find it's way into the ocean. This exceeds Chernobyl!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 12, 2013)

Told Ya So:

_*And what of the lasting threat from radiation? Remarkably, outside the immediate area of Fukushima, this is hardly a problem at all. Although the crippled nuclear reactors themselves still pose a danger, no one, including personnel who worked in the buildings, died from radiation exposure. *Most experts agree that future health risks from the released radiation, notably radioactive iodine-131 and cesiums-134 and - 137, are extremely small and likely to be undetectable.

Even considering the upper boundary of estimated effects, there is unlikely to be any detectable increase in cancers in Japan, Asia or the world except close to the facility, according to a World Health Organization report. There will almost certainly be no increase in birth defects or genetic abnormalities from radiation. ..._

Fukushima Radiation Proves Less Deadly Than Feared - Bloomberg


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2013)

Right now on Frontline. "Inside Japan's Nuclear Meltdown".


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2013)

That was good. They left out the controversy of using seawater to cool the reactors. That water ended right back in the ocean. 

Scary. Sad. Dramatic. Entire communities will be uninhabitable for decades.


----------

